# Jim Hume - Old Guy



## Fishbone Jones (4 Feb 2008)

Jim hasn't been around here for over a year. However, while he was here, he kept us entertained with his many stories. More than a few of them were built around the people of this site. He's just sent me an email of one of his new endevours.

I've just begun a new blog as a way to publish short fiction which can be loosely described as detective stories or crime fiction.  Loosely is the word.  The web address is:

http://gumshoestew.blogspot.com

Have fun!  Three stories posted as of today - more later.

I'm certain some of you could care less about a new fiction website - mine or anyone elses.  I'm not entirely sure how some of the addresses in this "Readers" list of mine came to be there, so if I have your address in error, just let me know and I'll remove it.  

Jim  

JR Hume
Author of "Gehenna Station", a military SF novel. 
Go to http://www.jrhume.com for more information.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Feb 2008)

Old Guy,

About time you updated that site........now I can stop discretely checking around to see if you had passed on from this earthly coil.


----------

